# British Beauty.



## Mitica100 (Dec 28, 2010)

A recent arrival, Houghton's Ensignette model 2C Deluxe:


----------



## IanG (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice one, if I have a relevant Houghtons advert I'll copy it for you  

Ian


----------



## compur (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow! Cool.


----------



## TXshooter (Jan 15, 2011)

That is by far the most interesting design I've seen thus far. Very cool indeed.


----------



## compur (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't own a single British camera.  I'd love to find a nice Ensign Multex.


----------

